# Roots, Hacks, Exploits, section...



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Can all the different forums have a section like this? So much easier to see the progress of locked bootloaders and root. Hopefully the mods will see this.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

We are working on a full refresh.


----------

